Ask HN: What do you use to monitor your infrastructure and system health? - snissn
======
adagio
[http://www.shinken-monitoring.org](http://www.shinken-monitoring.org) This is
a fork of Nagios which is distributed.

------
jcahill84
[https://schezzle.com](https://schezzle.com), which coincidentally is a side-
project of mine. There are lots of other ones out there too though. During my
day job we use things like splunk, cloudwatch, etc.

------
jpetersonmn
Solarwinds Orion Server & Application Monitor, Splunk, Lots of custom stuff
using python/selenium/phantomjs to go through end user flows, etc...

